

One man's approach to beating the prisoner's dilemma (game show video) - cs702
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=S0qjK3TWZE8

======
nextparadigms
That was very smart. Too bad it wouldn't work in a real "prisoner's dilemma".
If one prisoner promises to tell everything about what the other guy did, the
other guy is just supposed to keep quiet? Keep in mind that he wouldn't know
that the first guy actually intends to keep quiet as well.

